# القسم الإسلامي ؟!



## ElMaravilla (20 مايو 2014)

سلام الرب لـ الجميع . . 

انا غبت عن المنتدى تقريبًا لـ سنة او اكثر . .

فعدت ولم اجد القسم الإسلامي فالحقيقة بحثت عن السبب فلم اجد شيء . . 

فاحببت ان استفسر عن الاسباب وهل القسم سيعود ام لا ؟ 

وشكراً لكم


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 مايو 2014)

*مغلق لؤقت معين وسوف يعود قريبا
تحديد الوقت سوف يكون من جهه الادارة 
*


----------



## ElMaravilla (21 مايو 2014)

اتمنى عودته بـ اسرع وقت . . 

شاكرلك اخي


----------



## أم عمر (7 يونيو 2014)

اي والله 
حتى انا اريد عودة قسم الحوار الاسلامي لكي اجيب المسيحيين عن الاسلام 
يا ريت ترجعونه هذا القسم بأسرع وقت انا متشوقة للحوار الاسلامي المسيحي 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## soul & life (7 يونيو 2014)

:t17:





أم عمر قال:


> اي والله
> حتى انا اريد عودة قسم الحوار الاسلامي لكي اجيب المسيحيين عن الاسلام
> يا ريت ترجعونه هذا القسم بأسرع وقت انا متشوقة للحوار الاسلامي المسيحي
> وشكرا جزيلا





:t17::t17::t17:كلنا متشوقين


----------

